
Show HN: Extreme Crypto FOMO (how much you could've made investing in crypto) - superkarolis
https://www.extremecryptofomo.com/
======
Raed667
SSL error.

Edit: seems to be working fine on my phone, must be something with corporate
network

~~~
superkarolis
Damn, what browser did you use? Do you still get it?

